

Civilization 4 in the Upper Secondary School Classroom - chillax
http://ngvcivilization.wordpress.com/2012/06/18/civilization-4-in-the-upper-secondary-school-classroom/

======
acron0
Whilst I'm a huge fan of games and a huge fan of education, I am skeptical
about using games for education. I'm not saying it's not possible - and quite
honestly, I don't know much about Civ4 to call this - but I know from when I
was in the depths of a Counter-Strike "career" that people with a below-
surface-level appreciation of a particular game can absorb educational value
from them and from their experiences whilst playing. That does not mean that a
classroom full of kids can also glean those revelations. This campaign appears
to have been developed by some fans of the game and so I would love to hear
more about what they will actually be attempting to teach and what they expect
the students to learn.

